# mi sto scimmiando



## Ali Almusa

Ciao a tutti, 

Spero che abbiate passto un buon natale. 

"(Mi sto scimmiando)"

Ho visto questa espressione e non l'ho capita bene, sopratutto che google dà un senso strano

- Penso che non deva scrivere esempio che mi sembra abbia solo alcuni significati comuni.

Molto grazie


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

cerrrrto che ci siamo divertiti! 

Tornando a noi, anche se non l'ho mai sentito, qui vedrai che nel linguaggio giovanile (no so di che zona però!) significa *divertirsi, fare lo stupido in giro.

*Saluti


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Spirit 



> ... cerrrrto che ci siamo divertiti!



Se volessimo mantenere il significato *1* di strippare , aggiungendo il divertimento ... potremmo dire che ci siamo scimmiati!


----------



## luway

Nemmeno io l'avevo mai sentito prima, per cui avevo pensato alla 'scimmia' nel contesto della tossicodipendenza, il che mi ha portata qui, così anche Spiritoso trova risposta rispetto alla zona d'uso


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Qui in Romagna  ho sempre e solo sentito "scimmiare" (seppur mooolto raramente) non riflessivo nel senso di "andare in paranoia" e "strippare" (usatissimo) per andare su tutte le furie


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, tari.

Perché dici "qui in Romagna" se sei a Bologna?

Ci sono già tanti connazionali che fanno confusione tra Emilia e Romagna. Perché peggiorare la situazione?

Kiitos.

GS


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Perchè adesso sto scrivendo dalla Romagna dove son cresciuto, a Bologna sto per l'università,nessun romagnolo che si rispetti includerebbe Bologna


----------



## Blackman

Io non l'avevo mai sentito nell'uso riflessivo, per il resto è un'espressione comune anche tra alcuni meno giovani. _Questo gioco mi sta scimmiando _significa che mi sta divertendo e rincoglionendo al tempo stesso, mi sta rendendo schiavo e stupido come una scimmia.


----------



## Ali Almusa

Grazie a tutti, la foto é arrivata. ( Non so se si usa questa espressione anche in Italiano per dire ho capito)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Ali  

Bella l'espressione "la foto è arrivata"  ... credo corrisponda a "messaggio ricevuto!" in italiano.
Felice Anno Nuovo!


----------



## francisgranada

Per curiosità:

In alcune lingue (p.e. ungherese e slovacco) il verbo derivato da _scimmia _significa imitare, far quello che fanno gli altri ecc ... In Italia (compreso dialetti e varianti regionali), non esiste un tale uso/significato del verbo _scimmiare_?


----------



## Ali Almusa

Ciao, Anja 

Ti chiedo un favore, è possibile dire - in questo contesto - "il messaggio è ricevuto" o solo "messaggio ricevuto" ?

Molto Grazie.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ma di nulla, Ali  

"Messaggio ricevuto" solamente. E' un modo di dire per confermare al nostro interlocutore che qualsiasi cosa abbia detto è stata capita alla perfezione  
Credo sia un lascito dei radiotelegrafisti o dei marconisti che, alla fine della ricezione di un messaggio, confermavano: "Messaggio ricevuto" e "Passo e chiudo"


----------



## Ali Almusa

Grazie, ora il messaggio è molto chiaro


----------



## pizzi

francisgranada said:


> In alcune lingue (p.e. ungherese e slovacco) il verbo derivato da _scimmia _significa imitare, far quello che fanno gli altri ecc ... In Italia (compreso dialetti e varianti regionali), non esiste un tale uso/significato del verbo _scimmiare_?



Ciao, francis !

Sì, c'è ed è _scimmiottare_.


----------



## Fedss.

Ciao!

Come ti hanno già detto il verbo in questione è scimmiottare, che una delle sue accezioni ha il significato di _Prendere in giro qlcu. imitandone i gesti, la voce.
_*Mi sto scimmiando* è un termine presente nel linguaggio giovanile, uno di quei termini che vengono utilizzati in maniera molto, il forum passi il termine *inglesiano*, free/easy, che ha il significato di _Essere totalmente presi da qualcosa_!


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Pizzi e Fedss  !

Grazie per le vostre risposte. Quindi se dico a qualcuno "solo così" (senza un contesto specifico) "Non scimmiotarmi!", cosa si intende?

(mi e chiaro che questa domanda e un po' stupida nel senso che qualche contesto ci esiste sempre, ma nella mia lingua madre l'aspetto  di "prendere in giro" non c'è, invece ci esiste un aspetto, diciamo, critico o negativo, grosso modo nel senso che "non fare quello che faccio io, non copiarmi, ma piuttosto fai quello che pensi tu ...")


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, francis !

_Non scimmiot*t*armi!_ significa non riprodurre i miei gesti, le mie parole, ed è un copiare con l'aggravante della derisione, più o meno marcata. In questa forma è imperativo categorico .

piz


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Pizzi  !

Ho capito (credo), la differenza sarà che nella mia lingua materna quella "sfumatura" di derisione generalmente non c'è, ma poi dipende dal contesto, quindi può anche esserci ...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Colui che scimmiotta è colui che scopiazza, che plagia, come una scimmia che replica passivamente un comportamento senza comprenderne le motivazioni che lo agiscono (ovviamente, questo è un modo di dire, ed è tutto da dimostrare che le scimmie non capiscano molto di più di certi politici degli ultimi anni). 
Dunque, implica una riproposizione di un meccanismo formale, senza una rielaborazione del suo significato sostanziale.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Scusa Cosimo, condivido quanto scrivi, con efficace sintesi, a proposito del significato di scimmiottare. È sull'uso TRANSITIVO e sul significato del verbo AGIRE che vorrei richiamare la tua attenzione; tu scrivi "LE MOTIVAZIONI CHE LO (il comportamento) AGISCONO ...". Ma si può dire in italiano? Io dubito!


----------



## Ste88

"Ci sto scimmiando", già terribile, ha anche una variante più terribile: "Ci scimmio troppo". 

Io le ho sentite usare con vari significati:

1. Mi piace troppo, mi piace moltissimo, sono assolutamente assorbito da tale attività (più frequente)
2. Mi fa impazzire - in senso negativo però (meno frequente)


----------



## Ali Almusa

MrGallagher said:


> "Ci sto scimmiando", già terribile, ha anche una variante più terribile: "Ci scimmio troppo".
> 
> Io le ho sentite usare con vari significati:
> 
> 1. Mi piace troppo, mi piace moltissimo, sono assolutamente assorbito da tale attività (più frequente)
> 2. Mi fa impazzire - in senso negativo però (meno frequente)



Ciao Gallagher,

Ti ringrazio della risposta utile! 


In effetti vorrei sapere anche se si potrebbe dire a una amica " mi stai scimmiando" o " ti scimmio troppo " però nel senso di dire " mi fai impazzire"?  cioè ti voglio troppo bene 


Saluti


----------



## Ste88

Sì, penso che si possa dire, ma in un contesto  *molto*  ristretto, ossi a: ragazzi adolescenti che utilizzano un linguaggio *molto* informale e *molto* gergale. Tanto più che questo tip o di espressioni variano da regione a regione. Io in Liguria l'ho sentito dire (personalmente non lo uso), ma non so se, che so, nelle Marche o  in Sardegna è utilizzato! 

Se un'amica dicesse a me "mi stai scimmiando" mi farebbe ridere, perché considererei che il suo tono volutamente ironico.


----------



## Ali Almusa

Il importante è che la ragazza non mi colpisce quando dico a lei " Mi stai scimmiando "  Specialmente che le ragazze in Italia si diventano arrabbiate velocemente e sembrano più forte dei ragazzi, no? 

Invece però sono assolutamente più romantiche e sentimentali dei ragazzi


----------



## Ste88

No, ma non è una frase con cui si fa bella figura, meglio non usarla! Ci sono sicuramente frasi più "classiche" di miglior efficacia.


----------



## Ali Almusa

Potresti farmi sapere alcune esspressioni con cui si fa bella figura , anzi, sono più espressive di meglior efficacia?


----------

